# Coding for cpap downloads and interpretation



## Marcia Cox (Jan 12, 2018)

Is anyone using a different code than 99091 for cpap download and interpretation? Medicare is not allowing this code. 

Thank you,
Marcia


----------



## liloe517 (Jan 12, 2018)

Are you billing it with an office visit or just on its own? I know that they won't pay it when billed with an office visit. It is considered bundled.


----------

